# Anyone have a toddler who has never been sick?



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it unusual to have a child who has never been sick or allergic/sensitive to anything?

I'm not saying this to brag, because it's starting to becoming concerning that my son has never had the slightest sniffle, cold, fever, anything.

Is this normal or could it be a sign of an immune problem?

When he was still a newborn we tried to avoid giving him our colds like everyone is told to do, but recently I've started to almost try to give him my colds by sharing cutlery and drinks but he still doesn't get sick.

I'd like to think he's exceptionally healthy but in the back of my mind I'm worried that there is something wrong?


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Mine were both that way too..oldest didn't have more than a sniffle until 4 or 5. I think it might have been because she was breastfed through toddlerhood; she was likely getting my antibodies to whatever germs she was exposed to before she had a chance to get sick.


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks, that's reassuring









When they finally do get sick, is it bad? People keep telling me that illnesses in children are good because they build the immune system...


----------



## 2pedals2wheels (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a two year old who has had nothing more than sniffles. We try to use hand sanitizer wipes at the stores, but we aren't extremely anal retentive about germs. Perhaps this has helped his immune system? I only nursed for 6 months, so he did get some antibodies but not as much as other mothers that nurse longer. I attribute his health to his diet; we feed him very healthy and work very hard to get him to eat nutritional food. We're not an "organic" family but nutritious. I believe that there is something that you are doing that has helped him to stay healthy. He has gotten some antibodies somewhere along the line... We mothers always worry that we aren't doing enough, but in your case, I think you are  Good for you! I wouldn't worry too much about it if he's a normal kid doing normal things.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escaping*
> 
> Thanks, that's reassuring
> 
> ...


"People" are wrong. There are some studies out there saying that germs are good for children because they exercise the immune system. But just because your son isn't getting symptoms of illness, it doesn't mean he isn't getting exposure to germs. He's probably just dealing with them well and his immune system is getting rid of the intruders before they cause symptoms.

He'll get sick eventually. Is he mainly at home, or does he have daycare with other kids (that's where you get sick!).


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

He's mainly at home but we go to daycare and babygroups several times a week to get him used to being in daycare fulltime when I go back to work. It's reassuring to hear that this isn't a warning sign of anything


----------



## grethel (Mar 14, 2009)

I've never heard of it being a bad thing not to get sick. My almost 3.5 year old has never had anything except a low-grade fever once after a vaccination - no runny nose, cough, stomach bug, etc. (knock on wood -- I know she'll get one sometime!).

She did breastfeed until almost 3, and I'm at home with her although we do lots of playdates and classes. She goes to childcare at the gym several times per week and I thought when we started doing that she'd for sure come down with something, but not yet. I think it's just a combination of luck, environment, good food and rest. We do always wash our hands when we come in from childcare, errands, or any other activity where we're touching lots of public stuff like shopping carts -- but I'm not weird about germs either. She has an older sister in school and my dh works in a large building with many co-workers, so they do bring home bugs on a regular basis.

I've heard the rationale about kids who get sick a lot in their toddler/preschool years being healthier when they're older and in school because they got some of the more common infections over with when young, but eh. I guess I'd rather wait on whatever illnesses she'll get until she's older and better able to cope. I don't blame folks whose little ones are sick often for finding the bright side, though. I'd feel the same way.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

DD is 16mos, had the sniffles at 4mos and again this winter like 13mos. Very mild, she fared better than DH and I, is still nursing and doesn't go to daycare. She does have a food sensitivity (oats and dairy) that resulted from early vaxes (we've stopped) but has otherwise been very healthy - DH has brought home several colds this winter and she's avoided all. Her one sniffle this winter was after her 1yr pedi visit, go figure. She's never had a fever above 99 and that was after vaxes.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Our girl hadn't had anything more than the sniffles until last week, when she had a stomach bug that manifested as barfing followed by diarrhea. She is 21 months old.


----------



## Grover (Dec 16, 2009)

I worry a little bit about this too. My 2.5 year old has never had any of the common illnesses or viruses. (Worst thing was a one-off car vomit from some bad driving, and only other thing was a very bad nappy rash once). We think it's because she's a little isolated (rather, we are isolated where we live) and she has nearly zilch exposure to other children thus far - see's them at the local playground, but doesn't have friends or share toys with other kids yet. We have had relatives visit with colds once or twice that none of us got - so maybe she has a strong immune system. We're hoping to get her along to preschool before she's three...and am slightly dreading the maelstrom of potential germs in other children (I know, very paranoid)... or maybe I'm just worried that she hasn't built up naturally immunity through exposure, like the OP. Or is this a bit irrational?


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My 16 year old has had the chicken pox and one ear infection. That's it. When 75% of his junior high was out with H1N1 several years ago I made him go to school. He was totally healthy. He attributes it to all the boogies he ate as a toddler


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL ew! (but that's good to hear)


----------

